# Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?



## Ikulas (5. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

vielleicht eine blöde Frage, aber lieber einmal blöd gefragt .
In meinem kleinen Teich sind Fadenalgen, die sich im Sommer über gebildet haben. Ich habe immer wieder welche rausgefischt. Das Problem ist aber, dass die sich richtig ins __ Hornkraut hineinwurtschteln, sodass ich diese nur schwer komplett entfernen kann, ohne nicht die Pflanze ansich zu schädigen. Mich stören die Fadenalgen auch nicht wirklich und meine beiden __ Frösche etc. scheinen da gerne mal Schutz drunter zu suchen.

Nun meine Frage: Sollte ich vor dem Winter diese Algen lieber komplett versuchen zu entfernen oder stört das nicht ?


----------



## Joerg (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hallo Beate,

ich würde sie vor dem Winter rausfischen.
Die zersetzen sich und Faulgase können entstehen. Die Nährstoffe danach werden im Frühjahr wieder gerne von Algen genommen.


----------



## lotta (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hy Beate,
wenn du die Fadenalgen rausfischst, 
dann fummel doch einfach die UW Pflanzen wieder raus und werfe sie zurück in den Teich, 
das mache ich genau so.
Das scheint den UW Pflanzen nicht zu schaden, die wurzeln von alleine wieder irgendwo

Allerdings wundere ich mich auch seit langem, warum diese Fadenalgen ausgerechnet nur an den Pflanzen anhaften, welche sie ja eigentlich fern halten sollten...
Vielleicht hat uns ja ein/eine Fachmann/frau  eine gute Erklärung, dafür
Viel Spaß und Erfolg, bei Fadenalgenfischen


----------



## Michael der 2. (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hallo Sabine

Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Ich schließe mich deiner Frage mal an. Meine Vermutung  tendiert in die Richtung, dass sie sich in Ihrer Entstehungsphase einfach darin verheddern. Sie fallen uns ja erst auf, wenn sich schon eine Fadenalgenkolonie gebildet hat...

Grüße Michael


----------



## Zacky (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Ich bin kein Fachmann, habe aber beobachten können, dass die Fadenalgen ganz hervorragend und gar wunderprächtig dort wachsen, wo frischer Sauerstoff ist. Das habe ich zum Einen schon an dem Lüftersteinen im Teich gesehen, aber auch im und um dem __ Nadelkraut herum. Insbesondere dort hatten sich bei mir recht viele Fadenalgen gebildet.

Das würde jetzt bei mir die Theorie aufwerfen, dass sich die geliebten Fadenalgen dort so gerne bilden, weil sie dort direkt recht viel Sauerstoff bekommen, da sie ja auch sauerstoff-zehrend seien. Nur so meine Theorie - seit dem habe auch ich keinen Blubberstein mehr im Teich.  ...aber das Thema Algen wurde ja schon zur Genüge durch die Fachleute hier im Forum analysiert und beschrieben, dass es ganz andere Ursachen hat...

Egal, Fadenalgen würde ich stets und ständig raus sammeln. Gerade vor dem Winter wird der Teich eh' noch mehrmals richtig gereinigt...


----------



## Ikulas (6. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hi,

erst mal danke !
Dann fische ich sie vor dem Winter raus, soweit es eben geht.
Ich habe das Jahr immer wieder rausgefischt, allerdings nur die größten Batzen. Ich habe einiges Getier im Teich und die freuen sich über Algen (z.B. Spitzhornschnecken). In einem echten Teich gibt es bestimmt auch Algen und die fischt in der Regel auch niemand komplett raus. Ich gehe immer nach der Devise möglichst wenig selbst einzugreifen. Nur als es sehr heiß war, musste ich eingreifen und die Fadenalgen rausholen bzw. zumindest dezimieren, weil sie sich natürlich rasant vermehrten und es richtig blubberte. Aber seit einiger Zeit ist das in dem Maßen nicht mehr notwendig. Aber vor dem Winter fische ich ab.
Danke !


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hi,

auch Fadenalgen sind nährstoffbindende und fleißigst Sauerstoff produzierende Unterwasserpflanzen, die sogar im Winter noch arbeiten - solange halt noch keine geschlossene Eis- und Schneedecke auf dem Teich vorhanden ist

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hi Frank,

deshalb ja meine ursprüngliche Frage .
Ich hab den überwiegenden Teil jetzt mal rausgefischt; alles hab ich eh nicht herausbekommen. Schließlich brauchen meine __ Schnecken ja auch noch was zum futtern.


----------



## Nobby (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch Fadenalgen sind nährstoffbindende und fleißigst Sauerstoff produzierende Unterwasserpflanzen, die sogar im Winter noch arbeiten - solange halt noch keine geschlossene Eis- und Schneedecke auf dem Teich vorhanden



Moin Moin,

meine Meinung ist auch das man im Herbst die Fadenalgen nicht vernichten sollte.
Ich weide sie ab, so das sie nicht zu lang sind und dadurch absterben, Ich konnte übrigens auch beobachten das Fadenalgen trotz eisiger Kälte wachsen. Meine Meinung ist das sie im Winter wichtig für den Teich sind.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hallo Beate,
ich reduziere den Pflanzenwuchs im Teich zum Winter auch deutlich. Ich habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Algen und UW-Pflanzen selbst unter Eis noch weiter wachsen. Allerdings verbrauchen diese während der lichtschwachen Zeiten wiederum auch selbst Sauerstoff (und diese sind im Winter nun mal länger als im Sommer ). Im Interesse der restlichen Teichbewohner nehme ich daher viel 'raus, da diese in der kalten Jahreszeit nicht gerade hungrig oder gar vermehrungsfreudig sind .


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fadenalgen entfernen vor dem Winter ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich persönlich keschere die Fadenalgen vor dem Winter ab, wobei eh sehr wenig im Teich
sind. 

LG Markus


----------

